# AC 110 Foam Insert Question



## kshafer (Dec 31, 2005)

Recently, I had to replace the foam inserts on my two AC 110's. With a weekly rinse out, they lasted a little over two years. I changed them 3 weeks apart not wanting to throw out all the good bacteria at the same time. I've noticed the replacements are different. They do not fit as tightly and look to be more porous. My wife commented that the tank is not as clear now. Has anyone else noticed a change in the inserts? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## misplacedsooner (Apr 13, 2007)

i havent noticed but im not due to change for quite a good while...like when they are getting ready to fall apart lol. 
mike


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I've noticed that too. I have bought replacements to _add_ to the origionals.
I cut them in half, legnth ways, then add as another layer. They are probably
cheaper made than the origionals. :roll:

Try using filter floss or quilt batting as the top layer under the ceramic rings, in your AC110. 
It seems to catch the fine particles and really keep the water clearer, you might say "polished." 
Toss it out every month when you clean your filter.

Another alternative top layer, that I am trying out, is pond media for the fine particles. 
Pond media is reusable like your sponge. Just squeeze it out in captured change water, like you do your sponge.

HTH


----------



## kshafer (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. I've only had them in use for two months and already they come to the top even after my usual weekly rinse out. Even if they don't raise up I'm sure a lot of water by-passes the filter.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh, I didn't realize your sponge floats up to the top. That's not good. It should fit more snugly than that.
You are still using the lift out basket thingie that came with the filter, correct? 
It has some pointed spots on the inside of it that help hold down the sponge.
Need to find a way to hold down that sponge.


----------



## kshafer (Dec 31, 2005)

Actually basket and sponge both float up. The old sponges fit tighter and held everything down.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

There should be an "ear" or "tab" on upper side of the box of the impeller, in the filter box. It fits into a slot in the basket and helps hold it down.
I guess if the sponge doesn't friction fit the sides of the basket, then the tab and slot may not hold together.
I wonder if you can come up with something that you could put in there to press the sides of the basket apart so the thing stays down for you...
Something rigid and inert, nylon or whatever...
How about wedging some more media like the filter floss, or even a couple ceramic rings, between the sponge and basket side...?


----------



## kshafer (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks. Right now I'm holing everything down with plastic clothes pins but I can't put the lids on. I think I'll try adding some filter floss to make it fit tighter. That shouldn't get me into any trouble.


----------



## jayiw (Jan 16, 2008)

Maybe the sponge you got was a reject that was cut a bit too small? Have you checked a couple of other boxes to see of those were made larger? If they are all too small I would buy another sponge and cut a piece off and insert it to make up for the space that's needed. Either that or find an LFS that doesn't move a lot of product and maybe they still have the old version of the sponge that you could use instead. I would also call Hagen and let them know. They'll probably send you a new sponge that I'd bet would fit tighter.

Jay


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> I would also call Hagen and let them know. They'll probably send you a new sponge that I'd bet would fit tighter.


Excellent suggestion, jaytiw. :thumb: 
It is very discouraging to buy same brand replacement parts only to find that they need to be 
gerry-rigged to work properly.
In the mean time, hopefully the suggestions and the ideas you got from them, will help.


----------



## kshafer (Dec 31, 2005)

I checked my other spare. It's the same as the two I'm using now. Looking at them from one end, they are square. The old ones were not that way. The only times the old ones would raise up was if I put them in wrong so they wouldn't fit as tightly or if they needed rinsed out. I contacted Hagen and they told me the inserts had been re-designed and there was nothing more they could do for me. I shouldn't have to but I'll make them work right with the suggestions I've gotten. Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

hi. i conqured the rising basket syndrome by buying a $3 towel rack replacement bar from Homedespot and cut it to fit under the lid on the right side of the filter and crazy glued it in. the left side of the basket should hold down via the tabs near the intake tube and the cut towel rack will keep the right side down. if you dont keep that basket down your water level will rise in the filter and you will siphon mucho water onto your floor (happened to my aunt  )

hope that helps any questions just ask.

g/l


----------



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)




----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) You might wanna chk. this generic substitute. Less expensive, does the same job & fits my '110' perfectly! http://www.petsolutions.com/Foam-Insert ... 10279.aspx "T"


----------



## kshafer (Dec 31, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for sharing your idea. Looks a lot nicer than my plastic clothes pins which prevent me from using the lids.


----------



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

your welcome.

using that setup for at least a year and has been a %100 perfect setup.


----------

